# Beaver Uath Coyote Calling Contest.



## castnshoot (Oct 27, 2010)

Forth year of the Beaver coyote calling contest will be held Sat. Dec. 11.. Regestration is 7:00 am to 9:00 PM at Cardwells Gas station, 215 north Main.
50.00 per team.
20.00 for big dog.
Luke Carter 435-590-3412
Brennen Orton 435-310-0436

If you go back one page you will see my Utah Help post. Well I have yet to have anybody take me up on my proposal. There has been alot of interest but I know it is hard times and the holiday season.

Anyway Beaver is 10 miles from my place so I thought mybe somebody might be interested.


----------

